# New Member - dioramas



## Redbryder (May 28, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm new to the community. I am just getting back into modeling. So my first purchase was an original unbuilt Trantula Draster model dated 1968, just like I had when I was a kid. I would like to display it in a diorama of a dragstrip starting line. The model is 1:24 scale. I see that GMP has a 1:18 scale drag strip. Do you thing that would work? I can obtain a 1:24 scale Christmas tree.
Also does anyone know of a 1:24 scale set of bleachers as a kit or does anyone have plans with a list of possible materials that can be used.
Thank you for your time, it is much appreciated!
Redbryder


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Red,
I have never built a drag strip dio before but I have thought about it, first thing is 1/18 scale is alot bigger than 1/24 so that will not work. I would suggest looking on line for 1/24 scale diorama stuff on ebay they have quit a few things to choose from. If you have a hobby shop in your area you could talk to them or see about joining a club I'm a member of one based in my local hobby shop. Please keep us posted on how you are doing. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Redbryder (May 28, 2011)

*Thanks!*

RFlur,
Thank you for the info. I have looked on e-bay only HO or !:18 drag strips so far. But I will keep looking! Good idea about joining the hobby shop though!

Thank you for your time, it is much appreciated!
Redbryder


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome in! :wave:


----------

